# Cycled and cloudy



## Fender (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks to the advice of a few people on the board, I believe my 36 gallon tank has finally cycled. Ammonia levels have hit 0, as well as nitrite. The nitrate level is now at about 10ppm. 

This is all well and good, but I can't see anything in my tank! The water is extremely cloudy (white), with visibility only at a few inches. If my fish didn't come up to eat, I wouldn't even know they were there! 

I assume this is still the bacteria bloom, but any idea how much longer before it will clear up? Everytime someone sees my tank they tell me it looks like I should change my water!  

--Brian


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It may take a week or 2 for the tank to fully level out. The excess bacteria will die off and then clear up. Just keep up with the waterchanges so the dead bacteria doesn't pollute the tank.


----------

